# Malta Angels Girl Available



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

She looks to have a very sweet face with large eyes. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

http://maltaangelsmaltese.com/Puppies/index.htm

Enjoy!

Oh, and I noticed she also has a show puppy available. I couldn't help but think to myself just how much she resembles Carina's Cadie! Look at those gorgeous eyeballs!!!

http://maltaangelsmaltese.com/Champions/for%20sale.htm


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Feb 22 2010, 10:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889188


> She looks to have a very sweet face with large eyes. :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> http://maltaangelsmaltese.com/Puppies/index.htm
> 
> ...


That is so funny you said she looks like Cadie - I told Carina the same thing!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Malta Angels have the most gorgeous eyes!! This is one of the girls I was looking at a few months ago:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, I adore Sheila and her dogs. Both my fluffs are from her and I can say that they are both exactly what I was told they were. I got both Jazz and Pixie from her. I just can't get a decent picture of Jazz, he runs for me the moment I get out the camera. Here is miss Pixie, though. She is such a great girl. Sweet and playful and a love bug! If anyone has any questions about my experience with this breeder, I would be happy to answer them.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Feb 23 2010, 07:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889231


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, I adore Sheila and her dogs. Both my fluffs are from her and I can say that they are both exactly what I was told they were. I got both Jazz and Pixie from her. I just can't get a decent picture of Jazz, he runs for me the moment I get out the camera. Here is miss Pixie, though. She is such a great girl. Sweet and playful and a love bug! If anyone has any questions about my experience with this breeder, I would be happy to answer them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pixie is so pretty!! I never knew your adorable fluffs were from Sheila!! She is such a nice lady!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 23 2010, 05:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889252


> QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Feb 23 2010, 07:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889231





> I've said it before and I'll say it again, I adore Sheila and her dogs. Both my fluffs are from her and I can say that they are both exactly what I was told they were. I got both Jazz and Pixie from her. I just can't get a decent picture of Jazz, he runs for me the moment I get out the camera. Here is miss Pixie, though. She is such a great girl. Sweet and playful and a love bug! If anyone has any questions about my experience with this breeder, I would be happy to answer them.[/B]


Pixie is so pretty!! I never knew your adorable fluffs were from Sheila!! She is such a nice lady!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you! Yes, I agree completely about Sheila. I can't say enough about her.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

wow, beautiful! hope someone gets her :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Feb 23 2010, 08:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889271


> QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 23 2010, 05:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889252





> QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Feb 23 2010, 07:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889231





> I've said it before and I'll say it again, I adore Sheila and her dogs. Both my fluffs are from her and I can say that they are both exactly what I was told they were. I got both Jazz and Pixie from her. I just can't get a decent picture of Jazz, he runs for me the moment I get out the camera. Here is miss Pixie, though. She is such a great girl. Sweet and playful and a love bug! If anyone has any questions about my experience with this breeder, I would be happy to answer them.[/B]


Pixie is so pretty!! I never knew your adorable fluffs were from Sheila!! She is such a nice lady!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you! Yes, I agree completely about Sheila. I can't say enough about her.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Pixie is Lois' half sister (same dad, Joseph) and Jazz if a half brother to my two little pups, Truffles and Emma (again, same dad) Sheila has been soooo helpful to me - i wouldn't be where I am at right now without her!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 22 2010, 09:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889191


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Feb 22 2010, 10:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889188





> She looks to have a very sweet face with large eyes. :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> http://maltaangelsmaltese.com/Puppies/index.htm
> 
> ...


That is so funny you said she looks like Cadie - I told Carina the same thing!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

The 2 females, show and pet, look a lot alike......both 6 1/2 mo. old too. They aren't the same dog are they? 

Stacy do you know who their parents are?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I also can only say I have been just thrilled with my Malt Angel girl and my experience with Sheila. :biggrin: 

I met Sheila at Westminster last year. I got to chat with her while watching the beautiful Marcus show as the Toy Group winner. He, as some of you know, is a Marc son (and Sheila is co-breeder on Marc who was out of her beautiful girl Rejoice). Anyway, I just tried to soak up and learn from her as I was sitting there watching the dogs. She has been breeding for 20 years now and she has developed her lines carefully and thoughtfully with a lot of emphasis on health and structure. Many of her dogs have seen great success overseas. She is truly world-renowned. But she is also a very down to earth and easy-going woman who is happy to share her extensive knowledge. 

I am so glad some of my friends encouraged me to call her when I was looking for another beautiful girl to add to my Clan. My visit to California in the summer was such a wonderful experience. Cadie is everything I wanted and more. And I agree, I think that both of those lovely girls Sheila has available look like my precious baby. I know that the one she is placing as a pet was one Sheila held back for show and she just adores her. That little girl would be an absolute treasure for her future family. :wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 23 2010, 12:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889347


> The 2 females, show and pet, look a lot alike......both 6 1/2 mo. old too. They aren't the same dog are they?
> 
> Stacy do you know who their parents are?[/B]


Not the same dog. In fact, I am not sure if the show girl is the same age really. They were put up on her website at different times at least a few weeks apart, if not more. The one who is offered as pet was held back for show, but didn't make the cut and is definetly going as a pet.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Feb 23 2010, 10:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889271


> QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 23 2010, 05:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889252





> QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Feb 23 2010, 07:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889231





> I've said it before and I'll say it again, I adore Sheila and her dogs. Both my fluffs are from her and I can say that they are both exactly what I was told they were. I got both Jazz and Pixie from her. I just can't get a decent picture of Jazz, he runs for me the moment I get out the camera. Here is miss Pixie, though. She is such a great girl. Sweet and playful and a love bug! If anyone has any questions about my experience with this breeder, I would be happy to answer them.[/B]


Pixie is so pretty!! I never knew your adorable fluffs were from Sheila!! She is such a nice lady!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you! Yes, I agree completely about Sheila. I can't say enough about her.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ditto on that. I have two Malt Angels that are the sunshine in my life  and everything Sheila said they were, Chachi is full of himself and Katie is as sweet as can be, just like Sheila said. If it weren't for Sheila and Linda Nelson I would not have a little boy I would have gotten another girl. They both talked me into it and I have never regretted it for an instant.

It seems that Chachi has another half sister, Pixie. His sire is also Joseph from Malta Angel. How old is Pixie and who is her Dam?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 23 2010, 12:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889347


> The 2 females, show and pet, look a lot alike......both 6 1/2 mo. old too. They aren't the same dog are they?
> 
> Stacy do you know who their parents are?[/B]


There's a reason why they look alike, Dee. They are not the same dog but they are littermate sisters. And that little girl has already found her forever home! :biggrin: 

And I couldn't agree more with all who think so highly of Sheila Riley. She is a wonderful person as well as a wonderful breeder.

MaryH


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow, I was on Sheila's web site last evening oggling these girls and now voila, here's a thread on them! Totally amazing coincidence! I hope they both go to great homes.

Cathy


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I agree with others Sheila Riley is a wonderful and sweet person. I met Sheila when she was kind enough to fly my Bella to me from Angie Stanberry (Divine Maltese)... as Sheila was flying back into Sacramento Airport from Louisiana. I have heard only positive things about Sheila. That available little girl is beautiful. :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Lynda @ Feb 23 2010, 02:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889467


> QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Feb 23 2010, 10:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889271





> QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 23 2010, 05:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889252





> QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Feb 23 2010, 07:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889231





> I've said it before and I'll say it again, I adore Sheila and her dogs. Both my fluffs are from her and I can say that they are both exactly what I was told they were. I got both Jazz and Pixie from her. I just can't get a decent picture of Jazz, he runs for me the moment I get out the camera. Here is miss Pixie, though. She is such a great girl. Sweet and playful and a love bug! If anyone has any questions about my experience with this breeder, I would be happy to answer them.[/B]


Pixie is so pretty!! I never knew your adorable fluffs were from Sheila!! She is such a nice lady!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you! Yes, I agree completely about Sheila. I can't say enough about her.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ditto on that. I have two Malt Angels that are the sunshine in my life  and everything Sheila said they were, Chachi is full of himself and Katie is as sweet as can be, just like Sheila said. If it weren't for Sheila and Linda Nelson I would not have a little boy I would have gotten another girl. They both talked me into it and I have never regretted it for an instant.

It seems that Chachi has another half sister, Pixie. His sire is also Joseph from Malta Angel. How old is Pixie and who is her Dam?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Pixie's momma is Whitecliff Maltangel Nearer My God. I don't believe she was finished, but she is a super pretty girl. I'm looking at Pixie's papers and her dam is the only non CH on there. It's so neat to see relatives! Pixie is about 1.5 years old now. 

It's so great to see so many wonderful things said about the breeder I chose. I had a great feeling about Sheila the first time I met her and that feeling has stayed with me.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

xxx


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Feb 24 2010, 03:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889655


> Pixie's momma is Whitecliff Maltangel Nearer My God. I don't believe she was finished, but she is a super pretty girl. I'm looking at Pixie's papers and her dam is the only non CH on there. It's so neat to see relatives! Pixie is about 1.5 years old now.
> 
> It's so great to see so many wonderful things said about the breeder I chose. I had a great feeling about Sheila the first time I met her and that feeling has stayed with me.[/B]


I didn't know that? WOW! :biggrin: That makes Cadie and Pixie half-sisters. Her mom is Norah (Whitecliff MaltAngel Nearer My God) as well.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Feb 24 2010, 09:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889787


> QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Feb 24 2010, 03:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889655





> Pixie's momma is Whitecliff Maltangel Nearer My God. I don't believe she was finished, but she is a super pretty girl. I'm looking at Pixie's papers and her dam is the only non CH on there. It's so neat to see relatives! Pixie is about 1.5 years old now.
> 
> It's so great to see so many wonderful things said about the breeder I chose. I had a great feeling about Sheila the first time I met her and that feeling has stayed with me.[/B]


I didn't know that? WOW! :biggrin: That makes Cadie and Pixie half-sisters. Her mom is Norah (Whitecliff MaltAngel Nearer My God) as well.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well, I'll be darned! Pixie has all kinds of family out there! I had no idea that Cadie has the same mother. That's so neat!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 24 2010, 08:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889758


> When I deal with a breeder, it isn't just for the purchase. The breeder is someone I will interact with for the full life of my dog. Both my young dogs' breeders like to get pictures e-mailed and Sodie's breeder is always excited when I call about his accomplishments. They are always there if I have a question. I know I can always depend on their help. So when I talk to a breeder, it is about building a relationship with them, not just if they have puppies this moment or not. And honestly, since I am so specific about what I want, I don't expect a breeder to have that dog right this minute.
> I cannot imagine calling around and asking if you have pups and how much. They might have a pup and the right price, but I don't know a thing about them nor they a thing about me. That's not what I want a 16 year relationship built on.[/B]


Maybe it is just my shy personality but I find it hard to get that close to a breeder. It is what I want, because that little life I purchase is not just a shopping trip for me. It is like adopting a skin baby, almost. I don't show or do agility like you do Jackie. You have lots of contacts and relationships in the maltese world from your work as well as your maltese business. I'm always wondering when I talk to a breeder, "why would they want to bother with me". There are always plenty of buyers of pets. Even when they seem sweet and easy to talk to, I'm always wondering what they are thinking about my contact and why they would need ME in their life.

Shoni's breeder is a classy, sweet lady and I admire her, but after the first year I stopped bothering her with pictures and news. She must have lots of pet owners out there with her babies and I figure she doesn't have time to have me bothering her. I think it is probably just my lack of confidence. Not the only area of my life I wish I could change that for. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Absolutely adorable! ((sigh)) :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 24 2010, 09:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889797


> QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 24 2010, 08:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889758





> When I deal with a breeder, it isn't just for the purchase. The breeder is someone I will interact with for the full life of my dog. Both my young dogs' breeders like to get pictures e-mailed and Sodie's breeder is always excited when I call about his accomplishments. They are always there if I have a question. I know I can always depend on their help. So when I talk to a breeder, it is about building a relationship with them, not just if they have puppies this moment or not. And honestly, since I am so specific about what I want, I don't expect a breeder to have that dog right this minute.
> I cannot imagine calling around and asking if you have pups and how much. They might have a pup and the right price, but I don't know a thing about them nor they a thing about me. That's not what I want a 16 year relationship built on.[/B]


Maybe it is just my shy personality but I find it hard to get that close to a breeder. It is what I want, because that little life I purchase is not just a shopping trip for me. It is like adopting a skin baby, almost. I don't show or do agility like you do Jackie. You have lots of contacts and relationships in the maltese world from your work as well as your maltese *business*. I'm always wondering when I talk to a breeder, "why would they want to bother with me". There are always plenty of buyers of pets. Even when they seem sweet and easy to talk to, I'm always wondering what they are thinking about my contact and why they would need ME in their life.

Shoni's breeder is a classy, sweet lady and I admire her, but after the first year I stopped bothering her with pictures and news. She must have lots of pet owners out there with her babies and I figure she doesn't have time to have me bothering her. I think it is probably just my lack of confidence. Not the only area of my life I wish I could change that for. :smilie_tischkante: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm quoting myself here to apologize to Jackie. I should not have said maltese "business". Endeavors, or activities, would be a better word. She shows agility, does not sell dogs or make money. 

I'm sorry for giving the wrong impression Jackie.
Dee


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

MaryH said:


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 23 2010, 12:42 PM)
> 
> And that little girl has already found her forever home! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I assume you mean the pet puppy, rather than the show puppy?  If I thought I could manage another dog, I'd love to have one of her beauties! :wub:

(Butchie, my recent rescue, was just neutered 5 days ago, and he (and his e-collar stunts) are quite a handful now. :biggrin: )


----------

